
Women Leading Math and Physics - dnetesn
http://abstractions.nautil.us/article/164/19-women-leading-math-and-physics
======
Jun8
I think the main criterion for selection for this article was perhaps ones
that were covered previously by Quanta Magazine. For physics any such list
that doesn't include the physicist Lisa Randall is not well-done. A few more
that can be included in physics: Amy Mainzer and Alessandra Lanzara.

For math Maryam Mirzakhani (first woman Fields Medal winner in 2014) is
included in the photos but not in the list.

~~~
relyio
Notable absence of Sophie Morel too, that's quite odd.

------
SFJulie
Marie Skłodowska-Curie is missing. And with all the shit she have been through
(including opposition for her to have a PhD and then Nobel prize, and well a
lot of things) she is still a leading woman in physics and chemistry and being
a women fighting for women's rights.

